# Boots with shrinkage tech (outer sole smaller)



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey every one I'm Alex, I'm new to these forums, finally got permitted in  I just got a brand new Rome Agent Rocker 155 board, I have a size 11 foot so since i hate riding wide i need a boot with a smaller out sole. Burton has some of their boots with technology called Shrinkage Tech which basically makes the out sole like the boots 1 size smaller so the inside is still your size but the outside is 1 smaller.. It's good for larger feet because then you can ride regular boards.. I was wondering which boots have this technology, I know a lot of other companies have the same thing but it's hard to figure out which actually do.. Could you guys tell me the boots you know with this tech and which you think are the best ones, I heard the DC Park boots have it and various burtons do too but yeah, Thanks and I can't wait to meet all of you


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

Steez said:


> Hey every one I'm Alex, I'm new to these forums, finally got permitted in  I just got a brand new Rome Agent Rocker 155 board, I have a size 11 foot so since i hate riding wide i need a boot with a smaller out sole. Burton has some of their boots with technology called Shrinkage Tech which basically makes the out sole like the boots 1 size smaller so the inside is still your size but the outside is 1 smaller.. It's good for larger feet because then you can ride regular boards.. I was wondering which boots have this technology, I know a lot of other companies have the same thing but it's hard to figure out which actually do.. Could you guys tell me the boots you know with this tech and which you think are the best ones, I heard the DC Park boots have it and various burtons do too but yeah, Thanks and I can't wait to meet all of you


well first off, from what I hear from guys that have size 11 boot, is as long as you ride with even a slight ducking of your feet, you'll be fine on reg. width board...that said, a 30 sec google search showed that lots of burtons have this tech: ambush, hail, ruler, ions, moto, poacher, and Salomon f20s do as well
also, I have the burton ambush and love them, very comfy and held up great last season


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah i saw all those just didnt know which were actually good, and thats good to know because i ride duck 15 -15


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

again, i have zero experience with this, but the general consensus is that youll be fine in reg footprint boots with that stance and a reg width board


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

hmm any one recommend any good but not 200+ dollar boots, right now dc has some boots pretty cheap since it's summer what do you think of the dc park, neff, phase, and scout boots.. also the burton moto is pretty cheap and people seem to like it


----------



## Workman (Jul 14, 2011)

hope im not too late, but yea burton's moto is a failproof boot. Its good and durable, Im going to upgrade to the Hail restricted myself after using the moto boot for about 5 years of riding and it looks and feels almost brand new. Idk about the speed lacing but from my experiences the moto is great boot all around! (and im a burton hater myself but i love that boot lol)


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

if you like them stiff....Burton Driver X.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

LOVE my DC Judge BOA and you can search around now and certainly find a size 11 for under $200
Also very very have with 32 Lashed.
If you scour this forum you'll find I'm not the only one with that opinion.

Good Luck! and welcome to the Fam.


----------



## sevenstarsfall (Jan 16, 2010)

Personally I like Burton Grails, you can find last years for $209. A little over your price but possibly worth looking into. I also wore 11s but I was able to wear 10.5 in these which was nice. I ride 15/-15 and have no problems with a 24.8 ww. Make sure to go to a store and try them on, whats comfortable for me may not be for you. I have around 80 days on them and they are still in good shape but getting too soft for my liking so I will be buying a new set this season.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

sevenstarsfall said:


> Personally I like Burton Grails, you can find last years for $209. A little over your price but possibly worth looking into. I also wore 11s but I was able to wear 10.5 in these which was nice. I ride 15/-15 and have no problems with a 24.8 ww. Make sure to go to a store and try them on, whats comfortable for me may not be for you. I have around 80 days on them and they are still in good shape but getting too soft for my liking so I will be buying a new set this season.


As seven says... I've always worn size 11s, no exception. But I recently replaced them with 2010 Grails, size 10s actually. Not only do these boots have shrinkage tech so less overhang, I was surprised that I fit into a size 10 boot... much more comfortably than my current piece of crap pair! So double whammy :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ! I got the Grails at a local store. I think the boots were sale tagged at $214 or so, but I got the manager to bring the price down to $175. In summer, store managers are eager to get rid of winter inventory and may be negotiable on price.


----------



## renorjm (Sep 14, 2010)

Salomon F20, 22, 24. Don't think they make the F24 anymore. Had the F20 for several years and now on F22's. Tried all the other brands and these are the best for me. Also have a super quick lacing system that's great. 
Salomon Snowboards


----------

